# Question- Can Direct Color System UV HS print on Metal?



## benjamiu1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi. I am Benjamin From Taiwan.

I'm using Direct Color System UV HS 1024, but i can't make the color to stay on metal like material. It will be easily peel off. 

Please help me! Give me any possible tips or share your successful experience. Thanks!

what kind of metal can it stick on? Is there any step that i need to do to make it stick on metal?


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

This is a garment discussion board (not UV).

But DCS has some information on this on there web site, see
FAQ / Multisolve? IR2 UV LED Inks / DCS

You should try using the adhesion promoter.

Best regards

-David


----------



## benjamiu1 (Jul 25, 2013)

To David.

Thank you for your reply!!

This is my first time posting and the Forum was too big for me to find where to put my question at. Thanks!

I tried Adhesion Promoter already, but it didn't turn out well.

Where should I ask my question??


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

Try contacting DCS directly, some medias are not suiteable and you may have to find something that is similar that works.

Best regards

-David


----------



## ozstockman (Dec 23, 2010)

You may want to try coating metal with clear lacquer before printing. Or get it in white if you want to prime it and save on white ink.


----------

